
ES6 const - caub
I&#x27;d want ECMAScript&#x27;s `const` shortened to something like `ref`, `val`, `cst`<p>- it&#x27;s the most frequently used keyword<p>- it&#x27;s not really a constant but more a &#x27;shallow&#x27; constant<p>- it conflicts with console.log auto-completion
======
davelnewton
... Neat. There would be any number of ways to implement this using existing
tools. `cst` would certainly be a horrible choice. But a trivial
IDE/editor/text expander fix anyway.

2) You may be confusing immutability vs. binding

3) Trivial editor fix

